# Baywatch: Der erste Trailer zu Seth Gordons Kinoversion der 90er-Jahre-Serie ist da



## CarolaHo (8. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Baywatch: Der erste Trailer zu Seth Gordons Kinoversion der 90er-Jahre-Serie ist da* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Baywatch: Der erste Trailer zu Seth Gordons Kinoversion der 90er-Jahre-Serie ist da


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Dezember 2016)

Bin ich irre oder sieht das gar nicht so schlecht aus? Klar, das CGI-Feuer war erbärmlich, aber Ton und Humor sprechen mich an - das Ganze erinnert stark an 21 Jump Street. Selbstironisch und mit hübschen Frauen - klingt nach einem Film, den ich sehen will


----------



## Xivanon (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube, der Film ist so schlecht, dass er schon wieder gut sein könnte. Aber vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur schlecht. Ich mein ... diese Sprüche ...


----------



## Launethil (8. Dezember 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bin ich irre oder sieht das gar nicht so schlecht aus? Klar, das CGI-Feuer war erbärmlich, aber Ton und Humor sprechen mich an - das Ganze erinnert stark an 21 Jump Street. Selbstironisch und mit hübschen Frauen - klingt nach einem Film, den ich sehen will



Die Selbstironie könnte tatsächlich genau richtig dosiert sein. Aber mal abwarten, wie das über die komplette Laufzeit hinweg ausschaut. Ich finde den Trailer aber auch deutlich unterhaltsamer als erwartet.

Irre bist du natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Dezember 2016)

The Rock scheint wohl der neue König der Buddy-Movies zu sein...

I like.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Dezember 2016)

Fand den Trailer auch überraschend unterhaltsam.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2016)

Verdammt.
Ich klickte auf das Video mit folgender Einstellung:
"Das wird ja sicher ein Schrott"
(ja, ich weiss, man müsste unvoreingenommen an sowas ran)

Das Dumme daran:
Ich wurde eines besseren belehrt



Fand den Trailer echt witzig.
Nicht übertrieben, sondern einfach ironisch.
Cool.

Like +1


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Dezember 2016)

Vor meinem geistigen Auge, sehe ich* FETTE *PC-Gamer mit einer knallroten Lenor Flasche am Baggersee.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Vor meinem geistigen Auge, sehe ich* FETTE *PC-Gamer mit einer knallroten Lenor Flasche am Baggersee.



Wenn das Deine Fantasien sind... seis drum.
Viel Spass damit


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Viel Spass damit



Danke,hatte ich schon


----------



## Fireball8 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich wegen des Trailers oder wegen Eurer Sprüche lachen soll  

Mit 'nen paar Bierchen mit Kumpels sicherlich ganz witzig


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2016)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich wegen des Trailers oder wegen Eurer Sprüche lachen soll
> 
> Mit 'nen paar Bierchen mit Kumpels sicherlich ganz witzig



Man(n) treibt sich hier nüchtern rum.
Warum sagt mir das keiner?

15 Jahre ins Leere gop(r)ostet.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man(n) treibt sich hier nüchtern rum.
> Warum sagt mir das keiner?
> 
> 15 Jahre ins Leere gop(r)ostet.


Also ich bin selten komplett nüchtern, falls dich das tröstet...


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Also ich bin selten komplett nüchtern, falls dich das tröstet...


*zumkühlschrankgeh*


----------



## Orzhov (8. Dezember 2016)

Sollte es doch noch gute Komödien und Remakes geben?


----------



## Wamboland (8. Dezember 2016)

Unerwartet unterhaltsam der Trailer ^^ Aber ich werde den sicherlich nicht im Kino sehen, da warte ich bis der im VoD/TV kommt


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Verdammt.
> Ich klickte auf das Video mit folgender Einstellung:
> "Das wird ja sicher ein Schrott"
> (ja, ich weiss, man müsste unvoreingenommen an sowas ran)
> ...




Exakt genauso ging es mir auch. Ich wollte den Trailer zunächst überhaupt nicht sehen, klickte dann aus Langeweile doch drauf und kam aus dem Grinsen gar nicht mehr raus.


Zum "Aufwärmen" hier schon mal einen der Sommer Hits diesen Jahres aus Korea im Baywatch-Stil:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sno_genwMz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Celerex (8. Dezember 2016)

Trailer packt mich persönlich überhaupt nicht, ist einfach nicht meine Art von Humor. Wahrscheinlich hab ich bei der Besetzung auch zuviel erwartet. Aber ich mag Johnson und Efron (solange er bei Comedy bleibt) sehr gerne und da unser hiesiges Kino quasi mein zweites Wohnzimmer ist, lass ich mich im Kino mit genug Alkohol mal überraschen.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. Dezember 2016)

Der Trailer sieht tatsächlich unterhaltsam aus, hatte eigentlich nur drauf geklickt, weil ich wissen wollte, was das wohl wieder für ein Rotz ist. Aber gut, eigentlich hätte ich mir auch denken können, dass der Film nicht der 90er Kult-Serie ähneln wird, da würden die Leute von heute im Kino wegpennen.


----------



## schokoeis (9. Dezember 2016)

Also ich hab wegen den Bikinis geklickt.


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bin ich irre oder sieht das gar nicht so schlecht aus? Klar, das CGI-Feuer war erbärmlich, aber Ton und Humor sprechen mich an - das Ganze erinnert stark an 21 Jump Street. Selbstironisch und mit hübschen Frauen - klingt nach einem Film, den ich sehen will



Ging mir genau so  Hab die alten Baywatch Folgen nie gesehen, aber alsich mir den Trailer ansah war icvh sehr positiv überascht


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man(n) treibt sich hier nüchtern rum.
> Warum sagt mir das keiner?
> 
> 15 Jahre ins Leere gop(r)ostet.



Nicht alle, keine Angst


----------



## kidou1304 (9. Dezember 2016)

bin auch mal etwas positiv überrascht ...zwar für mich keine 10-15€ Kinopreis wert, aber fürn Filmabend auf Bluray sicherlich


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Dezember 2016)

Schön zu sehen, dass der Film sich nicht bierernst nimmt.


----------



## McCerb (10. Dezember 2016)

ohne the Hoff?^^


----------

